# Surrogacy in the US - Advice Please



## Miranda79 (Jul 30, 2013)

Hi Ladies

Do any of you have any expeience with surrogacy in the US?

How much does it cost? and any recommended agencies to contact ...

Any success stories?

Your advice would be much appreciated.

Thank You


----------

